# I think derealization is not always caused by anxiety



## Derealized9years (Oct 13, 2013)

Have I been in a state of anxiety for literally every moment of my existence for a decade? I do not think so. Derealization can also be caused by head injuries and brain damage. Is that anxiety too? I believe anxiety can cause derealization. THC can cause it too. So can head injuries. So can sleep depravation. So can fasting. So can mediating. When people commonly experience derealization when sleep deprived is that caused by anxiety? Medicine really knows little about what specifically occurs in the brain when someone experiences derealization so they just pin it on anxiety in every situation, because shit, its sometimes caused by anxiety, and why not, we have no better explanation. Bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Most people say DP is caused by unresolved traumas, usually based on the environment you group up in. Anxiety and DP are two different things, although I think they both center around the flight-fight system.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Derealized9years said:


> Have I been in a state of anxiety for literally every moment of my existence for a decade? I do not think so. Derealization can also be caused by head injuries and brain damage. Is that anxiety too? I believe anxiety can cause derealization. THC can cause it too. So can head injuries. So can sleep depravation. So can fasting. So can mediating. When people commonly experience derealization when sleep deprived is that caused by anxiety? Medicine really knows little about what specifically occurs in the brain when someone experiences derealization so they just pin it on anxiety in every situation, because shit, its sometimes caused by anxiety, and why not, we have no better explanation. Bullshit.


I feel what you are saying absolutely, and I ask myself this same question sometimes too.

But then I ask myself this question; 'what is it about myself that made me STUCK in DP when a vast majority of people experience it, but it does not impact their lives at all, and resides?'

I dunno, just my 2 cents for my situation, errybody is indeed different 

Hoping you find peace man, we're all fighting together.


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

just cause you read it on a site doesnt make it true...


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

I think DP/DR becomes the anxiety. The feeling that you think about and feel from morning till night. It becomes an obsession. I know at the moment I can't go 10 seconds without thinking about DP/DR and If that wasn't the case nobody would be using this website. Nearly every person that I have spoken to who has recovered (short term and long term) all say they just let it go. Stopped googling about it, stopped trying to find a "cure". Started exercising and researching about about leading a healthy lifestyle. I speak to lot's of people on here and it seems that they don't wan't to or can't be arsed to fully help themselves.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I've had it caused by sinus infections, marijuana, and PTSD. The sinus infection episode only lasted a week and had nothing to do with trauma or anxiety. The other two episodes had everything to do with high levels of emotional stress stemming from years of disorganized attachment as a child which caused me a great deal anxiety and panic attacks as a juvenile.

So in my case it has always been linked to anxiety, but as the disorder wears you down and you become emotionless the anxious feeling tends to die down yet the feelings of DP remain. This is when I believe alot of people start to say "it has nothing to do with anxiety"...when really they have just become emotionally numb to DP.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Jordanmcr said:


> I think DP/DR becomes the anxiety. The feeling that you think about and feel from morning till night. It becomes an obsession. I know at the moment I can't go 10 seconds without thinking about DP/DR and If that wasn't the case nobody would be using this website. Nearly every person that I have spoken to who has recovered (short term and long term) all say they just let it go. Stopped googling about it, stopped trying to find a "cure". Started exercising and researching about about leading a healthy lifestyle. I speak to lot's of people on here and it seems that they don't wan't to or can't be arsed to fully help themselves.


It never hurts to exercise, it cured me during my teenage years. I wish you the best of luck my friend.


----------



## Jordanmcr (Dec 2, 2013)

Really strange you should say that about your sinuses. Every time I have had an episode of really bad anxiety. I have always had sinusitis and inner ear issue! Do you think that could really cause it? I feel like i might have a sinus infection now because when I lean over my head throbs around my eyes and at the side near temples. Was is just a case of taking antibiotics with yours?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

I feel like we should separate DP and DR more than we do. Feeling foggy, spaced out and generally detached from the surroundings can be caused by a lot of things, like extreme hunger, thirst, fatigue, and so on.

By comparison DP is feeling detached from ones self, and that can create feelings of unreality on it's own.

Lately I rarely see people distinguish between the two, but it is an important distinction.

I get dream like feelings and fogginess when I take some over the counter medicines, but it's different from the unreality that comes from DP.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Jordanmcr said:


> Really strange you should say that about your sinuses. Every time I have had an episode of really bad anxiety. I have always had sinusitis and inner ear issue! Do you think that could really cause it? I feel like i might have a sinus infection now because when I lean over my head throbs around my eyes and at the side near temples. Was is just a case of taking antibiotics with yours?


It was actually a sinus infection that was formed by post-nasal drip that caused it, it caused brain fog and i just felt disconnected from things but there was no fear or stress attached to it.

I've also had sinus issues in my ears that was worsened to extreme by flying on an airplane. I literally could not hear properly for about 2 weeks, but i did not feel DP'ed . I would say that sinus infections can create the feeling of depersonalization, but are not what cause the disorder.

To me the disorder is formed when one ATTACHES themselves to DP in the same manner that one has ATTACHED themselves to stress in the past. One tries to correct themselves to cure the DP, only no correction exists so the cycle and most of all FEAR keeps it alive.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> I've had depersonalization/derealization for most of my life. Anxiolytic medication will affect my sensations of derealization but not depersonalization, interestingly enough.
> 
> Where are people arguing it is solely caused by anxiety? In the context of DP/DR, it seems to be often correlated with anxiety.


Have u rlly had dpdr for most of ur life?? That sounds awful


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> I've had it caused by sinus infections, marijuana, and PTSD. The sinus infection episode only lasted a week and had nothing to do with trauma or anxiety. The other two episodes had everything to do with high levels of emotional stress stemming from years of disorganized attachment as a child which caused me a great deal anxiety and panic attacks as a juvenile.
> 
> So in my case it has always been linked to anxiety, but as the disorder wears you down and you become emotionless the anxious feeling tends to die down yet the feelings of DP remain. This is when I believe alot of people start to say "it has nothing to do with anxiety"...when really they have just become emotionally numb to DP.


Dp is emotional numbing/protective mechanism not panic attacks...anxiety and panic are different coz u can still have the dp along with the anxiety etc but yes the feelings of dissociation still remain


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

missjess said:


> Dp is emotional numbing/protective mechanism not panic attacks...anxiety and panic are different coz u can still have the dp along with the anxiety etc but yes the feelings of dissociation still remain


Really??? I don't see how anyone in their right mind would not link the two when speaking of the disorder. If the DP is protecting someone from their emotions, how do you think they would react when they actually felt those emotions????

IE: PANIC ATTACKS/ANXIETY


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> Yep.


Wow that sux


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> Really??? I don't see how anyone in their right mind would not link the two when speaking of the disorder. If the DP is protecting someone from their emotions, how do you think they would react when they actually felt those emotions????
> 
> IE: PANIC ATTACKS/ANXIETY


So then why do some ppl have panic attacks, anxiety AND chronic dpdr and others only have chronic dpdr? Chronic dp is a split in the sense of self that's what I believe


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

missjess said:


> So then why do some ppl have panic attacks, anxiety AND chronic dpdr and others only have chronic dpdr? Chronic dp is a split in the sense of self that's what I believe


I'm basing the connection from my own experiences and what i've read from others. I know that in every encounter I've had with DP, there have been large amounts of anxiety, unsettled emotional trauma, and fear leading up to the actual trigger.

I will ask this, if your sense of self was actually complete and the energy of your emotions ran free within you...what would you feel??? FEAR is an emotion, SADNESS is an emotion and i believe if one is overwhelmed with them, emotions have the ability to split one's sense of self which leaves the mind fragmented and DP'ed...would you be able to handle feeling real again???


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

missjess said:


> So then why do some ppl have panic attacks, anxiety AND chronic dpdr and others only have chronic dpdr? Chronic dp is a split in the sense of self that's what I believe


You're trying to define this with absolutes. The reality is for many people anxiety and DP/DR are strongly linked, the fact that this is not true 100% of the time dose not invalidate all the times it is.


----------



## JJ123D (Dec 6, 2013)

Jordanmcr said:


> I think DP/DR becomes the anxiety. The feeling that you think about and feel from morning till night. It becomes an obsession. I know at the moment I can't go 10 seconds without thinking about DP/DR and If that wasn't the case nobody would be using this website. Nearly every person that I have spoken to who has recovered (short term and long term) all say they just let it go. Stopped googling about it, stopped trying to find a "cure". Started exercising and researching about about leading a healthy lifestyle. I speak to lot's of people on here and it seems that they don't wan't to or can't be arsed to fully help themselves.


I learned from a lot of people too that accepting it isn't a cure and that you should work on getting better and cure yourself. I've even literally read some people recovering saying that you should research all about it and become knowledgeable of the disease and find ways to cure yourself.

I'm not saying that one shouldn't lead a healthy life style, it's part of the cure, but that fucking paradox between letting go and trying to cure yourself is fucking me up. When I totally let go I feel I'm never going back to myself, and when I resist the DP it's 10 times harder but I feel less DPed but in a weak and low self-esteem way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

JJ123D said:


> I learned from a lot of people too that accepting it isn't a cure and that you should work on getting better and cure yourself. I've even literally read some people recovering saying that you should research all about it and become knowledgeable of the disease and find ways to cure yourself.
> 
> I'm not saying that one shouldn't lead a healthy life style, it's part of the cure, but that fucking paradox between letting go and trying to cure yourself is fucking me up. When I totally let go I feel I'm never going back to myself, and when I resist the DP it's 10 times harder but I feel less DPed but in a weak and low self-esteem way.


you can't truly accept and let go unless you believe that you will recover. With that, looking for a cure can be counterproductive simply because it's easy to get in the mind set that you need something outside of yourself to find any improvement. No, learning acceptance won't cure you, but it is a major step forwards and makes everything easier.

DO BOTH

Live healthier and learn to accept DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

missjess said:


> Dp is emotional numbing/protective mechanism not panic attacks...anxiety and panic are different coz u can still have the dp along with the anxiety etc but yes the feelings of dissociation still remain


I disagree. I've had depersonalization for nine years and only experienced emotional numbness for the last couple of years. I used to enjoy music and colors and everything, even though I had DP. Although my anxiety was a lot worse.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I see two types of dp/dr....

1) You are in an anxious setting and you start dissociating, but once you leave that setting you recover from dp

2) An extreme anxiety attack sets off a continous dissociation. You still have some emotions but they are somewhat distorted from the dp. You can still feel some anxiety when you are in those situations which cause it. But the dp persits side-by-side with all of these limited emotions.

So, the cause and effect is easy to see in the first example. Not so easy to see in the second. Was a line in the sand drawn by our subconscious or ego, demanding that something in our lives need to be changed? Can we no longer live with ourselves until we evoke these changes? Or have we given birth to a new neural condition. A condition of altered chemistry that has become incredibly stubborn.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Jordanmcr said:


> Really strange you should say that about your sinuses. Every time I have had an episode of really bad anxiety. I have always had sinusitis and inner ear issue! Do you think that could really cause it? I feel like i might have a sinus infection now because when I lean over my head throbs around my eyes and at the side near temples. Was is just a case of taking antibiotics with yours?


what if i feel pressure in the front of my forehead and upper nose all the time, is that signs of a sinus thing, would against all odds a sinus rinse or something improve dpdr then?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> I'm basing the connection from my own experiences and what i've read from others. I know that in every encounter I've had with DP, there have been large amounts of anxiety, unsettled emotional trauma, and fear leading up to the actual trigger.
> 
> I will ask this, if your sense of self was actually complete and the energy of your emotions ran free within you...what would you feel??? FEAR is an emotion, SADNESS is an emotion and i believe if one is overwhelmed with them, emotions have the ability to split one's sense of self which leaves the mind fragmented and DP'ed...would you be able to handle feeling real again???


We'll I don't know as it's been years since I have been able to feel a single emotion ...I would give anything to be able to feel anxiety again but it just doesn't happen. I only feel like a void and numb


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoam mellow said:


> I disagree. I've had depersonalization for nine years and only experienced emotional numbness for the last couple of years. I used to enjoy music and colors and everything, even though I had DP. Although my anxiety was a lot worse.


Well I only felt anxiety and panic in the first mayb 8 months to 1 year ...after I recovered on year 2 I was fine and then I fell into dp pit again but it was just purely dissociation with no anxiety component. I have been able to enjoy things up until about the 5th year of dp but I rapidly declined after that ...don't get me wrong I can still enjoy some music but the spark I had for it is gone I just feel very anhedonic these days


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> I feel like I read this three times a day.


What do u mean ??....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2014)

AMUNT said:


> what if i feel pressure in the front of my forehead and upper nose all the time, is that signs of a sinus thing, would against all odds a sinus rinse or something improve dpdr then?


I had that same pressure, it was literally just stress, it went away on it's on when stopped worrying about DP/DR.


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Antimony said:


> I had that same pressure, it was literally just stress, it went away on it's on when stopped worrying about DP/DR.


how, its impossible to ignore


----------

